# Horse women with acrylic nails



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Show me those pretty nails! Iv'e had acrylic nails almost all my life even when i was a little girl showing i had small nails put on. As a dog groomer i have to have them on due to i grind dogs nails and they squirm sometimes and i catch my real nail and grind a gouge in them. So i will start by showing mine off!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Eww. You Have to have them? To dig them into dogs that squirm? I sure will be checking the nails on my dogs groomers next time.

I have had them from time to time, but cannot stand the dirt and grossness that gets under them over time.

PS-you need a fill.:wink:


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the color!!! I don't have nails now but I used too. I worked outside in the Garden center at Lowes and I loaded bricks and bags of dirt and rarely brike a nail. However when it came time to pull the old ones and get a new set it became to painful and I had to stop. Now my nails are thin, prone to break and ultra short. I really miss my nails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Franknbeans no i dont dig them into the dogs, the nail grinder digs into my real nails sometimes when i miss hap. Dogs actually like them when i scrub them i scratch their itchy spots and get a good deep down clean.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

xD not to dig them in to the dogs franknbeans, to protect her real nails 

I keep my nails as short as humanly possible because I'm a guitar player. I think acrylics would annoy the heck out of me!

ETA : oops, OP beat me to it!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I used to have acrylics. Then I rode a bronc ( a free to good home horse) and got my pinky nail ripped off. Ripped off my real nail along with the acrylic. I went and had them took off and never got them back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My natural nails are hard as "nails" :wink: and can get to long even working w the horses/doing outside stuff. They were/are lost on me, I rarely ever wear polish b/c it just chips. I don't think I could get my nose passed having acrylic nails done if I wanted to. I go to have my hair cut at a particular salon b/c they do nails in an entirely separate room - i.e., I don't smell it. It looks nice and all on other people, but it seems kind of like a waste of time - to me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to wear them but I kept breaking them and that freaking hurt too much LOL. Not only that, but I couldn't seem to keep them clean and now, I play guitar so I have to keep mine short.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have acrylic nails at the moment. It's the only way to have nice nails for special events. If I try and paint them, the paint chips off almost immediately. I haven't been able to find a good place up here though :-( so I'm just going to let them grow out while I do some asking around to see who the locals go to. If I had pictures I'd show them lol, but I don't at the moment. I do keep them relatively short though, as I don't like really long nails.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I used to wear them, loved the look. But after I started nursing school, I had to take them off as a requirement for entry into the program as "false nails are a source of infections". I resisted taking them off, thinking the rules were silly-I wash my hands all the time, how could the nails spread infection? 

Then I started reading all the studies that showed just exactly how nasty bacteria thrive in the space in between the natural nail and the acrylics, and how in one very famous case a nurse spread a bad infection to 10+ infants in a neonatal intensive care unit that was directly linked to her fake nails. Never again. Now I know the OP wasn't talking about a nursing situation, but even if I wasn't in healthcare, after reading about how bacteria grow under those nails I'd never have them again. Just IMO.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have never had long nails. I've been a pianist since I was 9yo, and broke too many nails riding with them long, so I keep mine short. I was fussy about gloves when I taught riding, so my little coterie of teen age students copied my blood red nail polish that I sported to encourage them to cover with their gloves.
I still wear polish principally bc my Notary Work needs clean nails and the polish covered whatever dirt I have picked up that morning taking care of all of my critters. =b


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to have them. They were a beast to keep clean, and when one broke it hurt like heck, so no more.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but when I see long nails I think bateria holders! I have never had any fake nails but I do get a mani & a pedi regularly otherwise my hands & feet would probably look like lobster claws. Last time I had all my nails painted pastel green & orange, my hubby freaked! I didn't think he cared about things like that but he said he only liked the French tips so when he was having a nap, me & my granddaughter painted his toes green & orange!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally I dislike them. I have never had long nails until I had a skin disease and it caused all my nails on feet and hands, to fall off. They grew back but my two thumb nails are practically unbreakable! I can use them as screw drivers and they don't break. It annoys the heck out of me when they get long enough to be seen over the top of my thumb. 

Long nails can get torn off when around horses, not for me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like fake nails, but I like lime green polish!

I like having a little bit of a nail and haven't broken one around a horse yet.

No pics, unfortunately.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not allowed to wear fake nails or nail polish because I work in the food industry.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I had them in high school, but I also had my pinkie nail ripped completely off in a bad fall because the acrylic didn't break, it just took my whole nail. Oh the pain! I have pretty good nails now, they stay longer even as hard on them as I am, so I don't really need fake nails. I do know what you mean though, OP. I worked with a groomer for a while and gouged my real nail with the Dremel a couple times while grinding dogs nails. Not a pleasant experience, and not attractive either, lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I LOVE my gel nails. I have had them permanently for over 6 years now and I will never stop wearing them. Anyone who says you can't have nails and work around horses, does not know a thing about nails.

Love them!!


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

BlueDiamonds218 said:


> Franknbeans no i dont dig them into the dogs, the nail grinder digs into my real nails sometimes when i miss hap. Dogs actually like them when i scrub them i scratch their itchy spots and get a good deep down clean.



Fake nails are gross. I am a dog groomer and use a Dremel on the dogs nails and get my nails sometimes. I just trim them back again. I can not stand having long nails get in the way. They catch on everything and you can't use your fingers properly. Any time I grow mine out for what ever reason - laziness normally....  - they end up getting ripped off when I have no nail trimmer or file to even it out or get bent back. The only time I was able to keep my nails long and polished was when I had a computer job in an office and lived in an apartment. Blah....


----------

